# Why is J. Swift still in politics



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

Swift taps campaign funds for $193,000 in legal bills
By Associated Press
Tuesday, January 18, 2005

PITTSFIELD, Mass. - Former acting Gov. Jane Swift's legal battle over her attempted firing of a former member of the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority has a hefty price tag. 

Swift has charged $193,252 in legal fees to her political campaign account over the past nine months, The Berkshire Eagle reported Tuesday following a review of Swift's campaign finance reports. 

Republican fund raiser Christy Mihos sued Swift, claiming she violated his constitutional right of free expression when she removed him from the Turnpike Authority in 2001 in a dispute over raising tolls. A court later ordered him reinstated. The case has yet to go to trial. 

Before leaving office, Swift signed a bill requiring the state to pay all punitive damages and legal costs up to $1 million for constitutional officers - including herself - should they be successfully sued for violating someone's civil rights. 

``Unfortunately, frivolous lawsuits can be expensive to defend,'' Jason Kauppi, a spokesman for Swift, said Tuesday. 

Since 2003, she has been a partner in DHM Arcadia Partners, a Boston venture capital firm that focuses on for-profit education companies.


( © Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed. )




Jane Swift is the mini-me of Hillary Clinton!


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Jane Swift looks like she ate Hillary Clinton


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Oh she *sucksssssssss*. No matter how you feel about the present governor, just remember how it was a few years ago with Princess in office. Since then the MSP Airwing fuel bill has been cut in half :wink:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

:sl:


----------

